# dhcp nie dziala

## wesol

hej !

Mam neta na dhcp i jak zainstalwaolem gentoo z Stage1 to nie laczy mi sie z internetm  :Evil or Very Mad: . Dodam ze podczas instalacji ze Stage3 laczyl mi sie bez problemu. Nie mam pojecia jakie moga sie przydac pliki, wiec czekam na wasze sugestie i napewno zalacze ten plik  :Wink:  .

pozdro,

wesol

----------

## psycepa

no to polecam przejrzec najpierw manuala i forum zeby sie dowiedziec co trzeba dolaczyc :/

eh 

pokaz co masz w /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## Shadow2k3

moze zapomniales:

emerge dhcp

no i edytowac /etc/conf.d/net i tam iface_eth0="dhcp"

----------

## wesol

Oczywiscie wpisalem i zainstalowalem hdcpcd, jak bede w domu to zamieszcze /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## arsen

heh, wyczerpujące dane podałeś by ci pomóc  :Razz: 

----------

## wesol

Wczesniej nie moglem, nie bylo mnie w domu, ale lepiej pozno niz w czale  :Wink:  . 

```
# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

#iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-HD"

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

```

Za stanawiam sie czy dobrze wpisalem "dhcpcd_eth0="-HD"", moze w tym tkwi problem ? Zaraz to sprawdze  :Twisted Evil: 

A moze byc wprzyczyna w zlym przejsciu ze Stage2 -> Stage3, bo mialem problemy z pobieraniem paczek ?

Po skompilowaniu kernela przez genkernela widze w logach:

```
Bringing eth0 up via DHCP... [!!]

* ERROR: Problem starting needed services "netmount" was not started.
```

----------

## wesol

 *Shadow2k3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge dhcp
> 
> 

  ja instalawolem 

```
 emerge dhcpcd
```

----------

## JarekG

Dobrze ze masz dhcpcd a nie dhcp.

Dhcp to jest demon dhcp, a dhcpcd to jest klient. Jesli pobierasz adresy to musisz miec dhcpcd. Nie pamietam co sie wpisywalo w config, bo nie jestem w domu ale sprobuj iface_eth0="dhcpcd", a ponizsza linijke ktora tam masz czyli dhcpcd_costam wyrzuc calkiem. Oczywiscie plik musi sie nazywac net.ethX w conf.d a w init.d musisz miec net.ethX ktory jest linkiem symbolicznym do net.

----------

## Shadow2k3

moj blad powinno byc :

emerge dhcpcd

pisalem z pamieci i zapomnialo mi sie , sorrki

----------

## JarekG

No ja tez sklamalem.

W /etc/conf.d/net.ethX powinno byc:

iface_ethX="dhcp"

Chyba, ze masz system budowany na ~x86 to config ma byc pusty.

----------

## wesol

 *JarekG wrote:*   

> Chyba, ze masz system budowany na ~x86 to config ma byc pusty.

 

Tak, mam zbudowany system na "~x86", mogl bys wyjasnic co powiniemnem wpisac (a moze co skasowac  :Wink:  ) ?

Nie mam pliku /etc/conf.d/net.ethX , mam /etc/conf.d/net , ale chyba o ten ci chodzilo, jesli tak to patrz wyzej  ?

----------

## qermit

A ja zadam tobie standartowe pytanie jeżeli chodzi o dhcp - co ci wyskakuje po:

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

----------

## wesol

 *qermit wrote:*   

> A ja zadam tobie standartowe pytanie jeżeli chodzi o dhcp - co ci wyskakuje po:
> 
> ```
> dhcpcd eth0
> ```
> ...

 

Nic mi nie wyskakuje, poprostu przechodzi do nastepnego wiersza, do dobrze ?

----------

## arsen

to znaczy że dobrze  :Smile: , masz wtedy dostęp do sieci  :Smile: 

----------

## wesol

Moze do sieci mam (moja siec to moj kopmp i router  :Wink:  ) ale dlaczego nie moge sie laczyc z internetem ?

----------

## arsen

to już nie wina klienta dhcp.

----------

## qermit

zakładam że skonfigurowałeś już NAT

----------

## Piecia

Po dhcpcd eth0 wpisz ifconfig i pokaż co ci pokazuje. cat /etc/resolv.conf też. Jak mniemam ktoś ci udostępnia dane przez dhcp? ....

----------

## wesol

Juz wiem gennto nie widzi mojej sieciowki, w czym tkwi problem  ?

Kernel czy raczej jakies moduly ?

----------

## arsen

heh, jedno powiązane z drugim  :Smile: 

pokaż co zwraca:

```

cat /proc/pci |grep Ethernet 

```

----------

## wesol

Rozwiazalem problem  :Laughing:  , wystarczylo skompilowac jeszcze raz kernela  :Wink:   i dopiero zaczol widzec moja karte sieciowa. A teraz pokazuje mi po wpisaniu  cat /proc/pci |grep Ethernet

```
 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev 161).
```

----------

